# FR: quand nous aurons assez d'argent



## j1422

Pour mes devoirs je dois conjuger une verbe dans une phrase. Il y a 30 phrases et la plupart des phrases avaient un sens mais je pense qu'il y a une phrase que n'a pas de sens.

La phrase est "Nous ______ (retourner) à Crête quand nous aurons assez d'argent."

Comment conjugerait-on "retourner" en cette phrase? Il me semble que "aurons" doit être "avons" afin que la phrase a un sens.

En anglais je penserais que la phrase signifierait "We (return/are going to return) to Crete when we are going to have enough money." Si on ne peut pas traduit tellement littéralement je l'accepterais.

Est-ce que c'est possible de conjuger "retourner" dans cette phrase?

Merci


----------



## no_cre0

In the future simple "nous retournerons". The use of the future in the predicate clause is required because of the use of the future in the first proposition.


----------



## j1422

But I would think that, in English, you would say "I am going to go when I have enough money" as opposed to "I am going to go when I am going to have enough money." To me, the second sentence doesn't work.


----------



## no_cre0

In English it doesn't work. But you aren't writing a sentence in English.


----------



## j1422

Are you sure? That was basically what I was trying to figure out.

Can any native speakers comment?


----------



## no_cre0

Yes, I'm sure. Think about it. If you will have the money at some point in the future, you will be returning to Crete at some point in the future.


----------



## Lamb777

Hi j1422,

No creo is right.  _Nous retournerons à Crête quand nous aurons assez d'argent_


----------



## Tim~!

And it doesn't matter whether we'd use a present form _in English_.

Think about what's being said, and I think you'd have to agree that it seems more logical to use a _future form for a future event_ anyway.  The French way makes a lot more sense than the English for this sort of thing.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Have you noticed that the future tense is absolutely forbidden after "when" in English ?
In French, it is not.
(But as in English, it is forbidden aften "if" ("si"))


----------



## no_cre0

There are instances where you can use the future after when in English. For example "I dont know when we will go (there)".


----------



## Fred_C

no_cre0 said:


> There are instances where you can use the future after when in English. For example "I dont know when we will go (there)".


 
Yes, but that "when" does not represent the same part of speech :
Your when-clause is an interrogative clause, and it is not an adverbial clause.
In interrogative when-clauses, the "when" is an interrogative adverb.
In the clauses where the future is forbidden, the "when" is a conjunction.


----------



## no_cre0

Regardless, in your original post you said that the future is "absolutely forbidden after when" which isn't exactly true.


----------



## Fred_C

no_cre0 said:


> Regardless, in your original post you said that the future is "absolutely forbidden after when" which isn't exactly true.


 No, not exactly, indeed.


----------



## j1422

[...]



			
				Fred_C said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Have you noticed that the future tense is absolutely forbidden after "when" in English ?
> In French, it is not.
> (But as in English, it is forbidden aften "if" ("si"))



Thanks, this is what I didn't really understand.


----------



## jann

j1422 said:


> But I would think that, in English, you would say "I am going to go when I have enough money" as opposed to "I am going to go when I am going to have enough money." To me, the second sentence doesn't work.


Welcome, J1422! 

This is a classic French grammar point: French uses the same tense for both verbs in sentences with _quand_ (and also _lorsque, aussitôt que, dès que_, etc.) when you're dealing with things that haven't happened yet.  It's different from English, so teachers like to test their students on it. 

I will go to Paris (future) when I have enough money (present)_
J'irai à Paris (futur) quand j'aurai assez d'argent (futur)_

You'll find this article useful.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut j1422,



j1422 said:


> Pour mes devoirs je dois conjuger une verbe dans une phrase. Il y a 30 phrases et la plupart des phrases avaient un sens mais je pense qu'il y a une phrase que n'a pas de sens.
> 
> La phrase est "Nous ______ (retourner) à Crête quand nous aurons assez d'argent."[...]


On a beau être dans un forum de grammaire, si tu ne comprends pas la phrase, il te sera difficile d'arriver à bien conjuguer le verbe !
Effectivement, *tu as raison*, cette phrase n'a pas de sens en français, car « à Crête » ne veut strictement rien dire !  Je suppose que les auteurs de ton cahier d'exercices voulaient écrire « en Crète » (l'île grecque, et non l'excroissance du coq)... 
Quant à l'explication pour la conjugaison, jann te l'a donnée. Nous autres Français, on aurait bien envie de mettre un futur après votre _when_. Mais voilà, il faut s'y faire, ça ne marche pas comme ça chez vous !  À toi de retenir notre façon de faire...


----------



## Nicomon

Fred_C said:


> (But as in English, it is forbidden aften "if" ("si"))


  But not always...  
Just as conditional is usually forbidden in French after « _si _», but there are exceptions. 



no_cre0 said:


> There are instances where you can use the future after when in English. For example "I dont know when we will go (there"))


 Same goes in French with  « si ».  At least in Quebec, it does...

For the sake of example:
- Si je *retourne* (présent) en Crète un jour, je visiterai... 
but
- Je ne sais pas si je *retournerai* (futur) en Crète un jour.


----------

